# The bet is on! Ubuntu vs. Microsoft.



## kalpik (Nov 16, 2007)

This guy has a bet with a friend. This is the deal: He has to use Ubuntu for 30 days. IF there is anything he can’t do on Ubuntu (except for games which his friend reluctantly conceded is Microsoft turf) that he can do on Vista, then he gets a brand new laptop courtesy of his buddy. IF on the other hand, he loses, he has to pay for his new laptop.

*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589243

I've read through the first 95 pages, and this dude has been VERY patient and understanding with ubuntu! I really appreciate that! From what i've read, i think he's gonna loose


----------



## praka123 (Nov 16, 2007)

professor fate said:
			
		

> 4. If I can demonstrate that Ubuntu isn’t neck to neck with Microsoft in anyway, I win.


thats where his loss is a win for linux users


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 16, 2007)

lol.. i think this must be CANONICAL vs MICROSOFT!


----------



## kalpik (Nov 16, 2007)

Heh.. Guys, i think its better if we leave the bet for those 2 people to handle. I posted this here as an FYI thread, not an FYA thread


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 16, 2007)

Tell him to play WMA & WMA files on Ubuntu or use a Pinnacle or any other TV Tuner on Linux or play HD DVD & he will loose


----------



## RCuber (Nov 16, 2007)

^^ unprotected WMA and WMV does play on linux .. HD DVD .. um.. do you want prakash to start his DRM ?  .. and USB Tuner ... hell yea... it doesnot work ...atleast with mine


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 16, 2007)

A tough challenge.Let's see the results.Intresting thread.


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 16, 2007)

Yea,Guess he wont have to pray to god for making M$ release the SP's faster. 

Regards,
ray


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 16, 2007)

HD DVD hmmm.. yes. But I don't think its fair to say that his TV Tuner doesn't work in Linux. A fair bet should haf hardware which is either supported well in both the OS or not use the hardware at all.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 16, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Tell him to play WMA & WMA files on Ubuntu or use a Pinnacle or any other TV Tuner on Linux or play HD DVD & he will loose





> I\'m not going to be a real dick about this. Like, I\'m not going to say, \"Ubuntu doesn\'t have the same font I like, so you lose\". But I do have to be able to do whatever I do with Vista.





> I have some medical software that I can say with certainty would not run on any Linux OS. But that would be a real dickish move on my part to do that. That's not the purpose of the bet as I see it. I'm just doing every day tasks.


So it seems at least some people have some sense of ethics and understanding.. I request you to go through that thread once..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 16, 2007)

^^^ Fair enough 

Just browsed through the thread and I must say, that guy is one of the most sane MS supporters I've seen


----------



## kalpik (Nov 16, 2007)

Yes! That's what i mentioned in the first post itself! The guy wants to give a very fair chance to Ubuntu! Look at all the trouble he went through to get sound working! I mean even i would have given up if i faced such an issue!


----------



## RCuber (Nov 16, 2007)

I forgot to say that my tuner is vista certified and it doesnot work with vista MCE  .. I have to admit that I tried to use that only on Sabayon live CD .. so I havent tried to find the solution


----------



## praka123 (Nov 16, 2007)

the thread was locked already @ubuntuforums.digging and linking flooded the forum!now that guy will be blogging his experience


----------



## [xubz] (Nov 16, 2007)

*launchpad.net/bugs/1

^Have you guys seen Ubuntu's Bug No. 1?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 16, 2007)

yup.it too was famous.


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 16, 2007)

> Yes! That's what i mentioned in the first post itself! The guy wants to give a very fair chance to Ubuntu! Look at all the trouble he went through to get sound working! I mean even i would have given up if i faced such an issue!



No fair I did the same things too!  . Im only stuck with one more issue which I havent really tried to get to work on Ubuntu. 



> Tell him to play WMA & WMA files on Ubuntu or use a Pinnacle or any other TV Tuner on Linux or play HD DVD & he will loose



Actually I recall that yuo can play WMA files on Ubuntu. Furthermore Pinnacle TV Tuner cards work on Ubuntu (at least most of them, the USB ones are a pain but I think the rest would work even if they are using a Philips 713x chipset) . As for HD DVD it works in Feisty Fawn so my guess would be naturally that it would work in Gutsy.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 16, 2007)

drmed wma/v files cant play straight on linux


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 17, 2007)

> drmed wma/v files cant play straight on Linux



I'm sorry but wouldn't that be illegal if Linux could play wma/v files directly out of the box? I'm still understanding the ideology behind including in placing wma files in the restricted format list etc.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 17, 2007)

I was not talking about DRMed file. Even my normal WMA files don't play in Ubuntu 7.04, haven't tested 7.10


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 17, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I was not talking about DRMed file. Even my normal WMA files don't play in Ubuntu 7.04, haven't tested 7.10


The problem lies in you 

I could play any type(non-protected) of file in my old Fedora 5 lol and still continue to do so on Werewolf.

Interesting thread ^^


----------



## mehulved (Nov 17, 2007)

I have 6 wmv files on my PC and can play it without a hitch using mplayer. And I'd give you a screenshot of the same too if it wasn't against the rules.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 17, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Heh.. Guys, i think its better if we leave the bet for those 2 people to handle. I posted this here as an FYI thread, not an FYA thread



Lol! Everyone know the intention of the thread   FYI or FYA....who cares! Just need a good platform for wrestling in this fightclub.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 17, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I was not talking about DRMed file. Even my normal WMA files don't play in Ubuntu 7.04, haven't tested 7.10


Well i could play WMA/WMV on ubuntu since 6.10..


----------



## praka123 (Nov 17, 2007)

me too able to play


----------



## indranilmaulik (Dec 15, 2007)

i do programming in VB6 and VB.Net. so i need windows. linux looses here


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2007)

indranilmaulik said:
			
		

> i do programming in VB6 and VB.Net. so i need windows. linux looses here



yeah u cant live without windows, u r caged*farm3.static.flickr.com/2076/2106529395_26c0b427da_o.png


----------



## RCuber (Dec 16, 2007)

indranilmaulik said:
			
		

> i do programming in VB6 and VB.Net. so i need windows. linux looses here


Welcome to the world of Mono 

I was just like you, thinking we cannot program on VB6 or VB.NET in Linux but mono came to the rescue 

I have to tell that full api support is not available but still I am impressed with mono


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 22, 2007)

That thread is really amazing! I'm really glad that he didn't give up just like that. Many people would just want to win the laptop, fair or not. Atleast I would!   This is guy is really cool. I really appreciate it. I hope my Windows fanboy friend was also like him


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Dec 30, 2007)

Though amateur, I'm damn interested in Open source and power to customize everything. But look at what i've recently forced to do. I totally rely on digit mag to give all the linux/open source materials, and how they pay for my loyalty? by giving me damaged disc and not replying to my inquiries. (Look at this months Ubuntu DVD, for example).
 On the other hand Microsoft has recently offered me a membership at MSDNAA promising to give all the liscence to use their products free of cost(except OFFICE 07) and an MS-visual studio '05 CD for just one dollar. now what would I (or everyone else) do? Quite simple, Accept it. Now they're gonna keep me busy with more of their silly offerings and incouraging me to use only microsoft softwares, keeping me away from anything open source. I can't afford to decline their offerings and i know their major target is to brain drain taking our ideas and using them.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 30, 2007)

^^^ Order free Ubuntu CDs from Canonical or get in touch with the LUG. You can get almost any Linux Distro.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 30, 2007)

you can ask in the sticky thread in Open Source Section for sharing CDs/DVD's provided u pay for the media and courier charges.


----------

